# Alien-like giant water-living dinosaur unveiled



## News Bot (Sep 12, 2014)

WASHINGTON (AP) -- Picture the fearsome creatures of "Jurassic Park" crossed with the shark from "Jaws." Then super-size to the biggest predator ever to roam Earth. Now add a crocodile snout as big as a person and feet like a duck's. The result gives you some idea of a bizarre dinosaur scientists have just unveiled....

*Published On:* 12-Sep-14 04:01 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* By SETH BORENSTEIN

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Bushman (Sep 12, 2014)

What an awesome beast!


----------



## spud_meister (Sep 12, 2014)

When we get cloning down pat, will I have to get an advanced license?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I hope so


----------

